# Public Apology to Motodyne



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

Hello All!
Several months ago, I posted some inflammatory marks against Motodyne, an Audi-tuning business. I don't recall the exact context, and I can't even find the link to it, but Rob at Motodyne got pretty upset.
I want to be clear: I have never dealt with Motodyne and I have no personal gripes with them. I hope my comments did not affect anyone's opinion of the company. 










_Modified by billzcat1 at 12:14 AM 11-15-2004_


----------



## audipanzerwagen (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Public Apology to Motodyne (billzcat1)*

Good Lord! Richard what in Gods name happened that you should have to post an apology?
The guys on the AudiWorld Forum are always making fun of Motodyne and I wonder if they even got the owner and the place banned from the Forum.
They have had nothing good to say about the place.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Public Apology to Motodyne (audipanzerwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audipanzerwagen* »_Good Lord! Richard what in Gods name happened that you should have to post an apology?
The guys on the AudiWorld Forum are always making fun of Motodyne and I wonder if they even got the owner and the place banned from the Forum.
They have had nothing good to say about the place.









The buzz on Motodyne has always been negative on most Audi forums. What gives Rich? He threaten legal action or something against you? Fuq him. 
Check out there website now, click on a payment option like I just did now (11/15/04 12:44pm PST) and the Paypal link says they are not accepting payments for this customer. Sounds like the same kind of crap I've already heard about them. 
BTW does anyone actually have one of the V6 12v superchargers they have claimed to have been selling for a few years now? I've never seen one or known anyone who has one (from Motodyne at least). 
J.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Public Apology to Motodyne (84cgtturbo)*

That's the thing - it's just buzz. I have no experience with them, therefore my earlier comments hold no meaning. 
Motodyne hasn't slighted me or anyone I know.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Public Apology to Motodyne (billzcat1)*


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Public Apology to Motodyne (billzcat1)*

*Disclaimer: The following is my personal opinion and should not be taken as fact. That said when I take over the world you'll be sorry you didn't listen to me!*

*FUQ MOTODYNE!!!! THEY HAVE SCAMMED MANY AW'ers! *
*Disclaimer mode off*




_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 12:19 PM 11-16-2004_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Public Apology to Motodyne (audipanzerwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audipanzerwagen* »_Good Lord! Richard what in Gods name happened that you should have to post an apology?
The guys on the AudiWorld Forum are always making fun of Motodyne and I wonder if they even got the owner and the place banned from the Forum.
They have had nothing good to say about the place.








some one always pops-up on the 12v forum of AudiWorld to praise them and then all hell breaks loose


----------



## Monkey Wrench (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Public Apology to Motodyne (84cgtturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84cgtturbo* »_*Disclaimer: The following is my personal opinion and should not be taken as fact. That said when I take over the world you'll be sorry you didn't listen to me!*

*FUQ MOTODYNE!!!! THEY HAVE SCAMMED MANY AW'ers! *
*Disclaimer mode off*

_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 12:19 PM 11-16-2004_

So it is your OPINION that this company has scammed many people who somehow never pursue anything about it?







How sure are you that such reports are true? Seems to me that it's envy and personal hatred with no real facts to it. So if you are sure that they have scammed people, you should be able to come up with solid documented evidence of such transactions, and not just people saying things with nothing to back up their claims. Sure I've seen the claims too but none are factual, just false speculation from people who want to believe any negative press on him, about things they couldn't even afford anyway...if it WAS factual, wouldn't have something happened by now regarding the claims? But I guess people desparately cry "fraud" over and over, disregarding the truth of the matter which is quite different, if one does enough research on this whole controversy instead of just going by what's posted on the internet. I mean geez, it's been like 4 years now...










_Modified by Monkey Wrench at 8:10 PM 6/28/2005_


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Public Apology to Motodyne (Monkey Wrench)*

Hey Rob, If you modify my car will it also make less power then stock? Eat a dillz, no one likes you, no one wants your fraudulent products, leave.
I spit in your general direction. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Public Apology to Motodyne (yumyjagermiester)*

Can we delete this thread?
From now on, its going to go nowhere constructive.


----------



## Monkey Wrench (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Public Apology to Motodyne (delta v)*

"It's going to go nowhere constructive" as in once someone makes valid points defending MotoDyne people try to delete the thread?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Public Apology to Motodyne (Monkey Wrench)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Monkey Wrench* »_"It's going to go nowhere constructive" as in once someone makes valid points defending MotoDyne people try to delete the thread?

"somone", you are not somone, you are THE scam artist at Motodyne, Mr. Rob Hack, himself. Go scam elsewhere, scumbag.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Public Apology to Motodyne (yumyjagermiester)*

On my watch?
I don't think so...


----------

